# Seemed Safe at the Time...



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Think of it as a power feed! :fie:
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-5a4b3uXl_Ss/U06ichKw_lI/AAAAAAAAewk/6xH-yX7zmHQ/s1600/Sand.gif

(I'm always suspicious when I see these 'spontaneous' .gifs
Why was it being filmed?)


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Dan, I don't know why we consider this stuff funny, but damn that's funny. 

dick


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Bullseye! I bet he'll think about line of fire the next time.


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Family planning completed. :laugh:


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

lmao..thx for the chuckle


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

That allmost happend to me but with a heavyduty tablesaw like Hammer k4 or bigger. I was studding at the time and I knew that can happend. It had the speed of a rocket. I learned at ones... Still got my balls


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

He sure picked the perfect place to stand around doing nothing. N


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

..." I was studding at the time..."
That came to an abrupt halt, eh? 

(Just a play on words in English, Esko; 'stud' is basically breeding.)


----------



## bigalscorpio (Nov 2, 2013)

I just can't believe he just keeps getting back up and standing in the same place! 

Thanks for a laugh, Al


----------

